# Heat Press Boy Shorts Style Women's Underwear?



## Spotkitty (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi. I'm a newbie, newbie so I apologize if this has been answered elsewhere (I've searched and searched and didn't come across it). 

I am looking to either screen print or heat press the backside of women's boy shorts underwear. I prefer heat press - it's something I could (hopefully) do myself once purchasing the equipment plus it allows for small customized runs. If screen printing is the right answer, I'd have to rely on someone else to do it.

So, will heat pressed underwear work? I wasn't sure since the material is stretched fairly tight. The fabric mix will be either 100% cotton or 95% cotton/5% spandex. And it's only one, single colored, line of text.

If heat press can be done, any recommendations on the type of transfer to use - ink jet, plastisol, vinyl, etc?


----------

